# David Haye v Mark De Mori O2 Arena 16 January



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

https://twitter.com/mrdavidhaye

Look De Mori is a massive underdog but it looks like he is finally going to test himself like we've wanted him to for years. Perhaps it should have happened years ago but credit to him for finally doing it.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Fantastic!

All the best to Mark, hope he gets the big upset win!!!


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Been a long road. Couldn't be happier for him.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DeMori reached his goal. Fight low level journeyman until you get a big pay day.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

So the rumours about De Mori were right. He's an awful fighter. Ranked by the WB* though and has a record that can be spun to make the casuals think he's something he's not.

Clever by Haye, however we'll see.

(The WB* are the Org who not so long ago had a dead fighter in their rankings)


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

JohnH said:


> So the rumours about De Mori were right. He's an awful fighter. Ranked by the WB* though and has a record that can be spun to make the casuals think he's something he's not.
> 
> Clever by Haye, however we'll see.
> 
> (The WB* are the Org who not so long ago had a dead fighter in their rankings)


 Wasn't that the WBO?. Any way good payday for Mark,Haye in 3.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Wasn't that the WBO?. Any way good payday for Mark,Haye in 3.


No mate.

http://www.eurosport.co.uk/boxing/w...the-world-no-seriously_sto4777899/story.shtml


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> So the rumours about De Mori were right. He's an awful fighter. Ranked by the WB* though and has a record that can be spun to make the casuals think he's something he's not.
> 
> Clever by Haye, however we'll see.
> 
> (The WB* are the Org who not so long ago had a dead fighter in their rankings)


With the amount of time Mark spends power lifting he looks like a beast too. This is marketable to the common sports fans too. Even the promo poster shows Mark flexing and up close with Haye made to look smaller.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

As a comeback fight for Haye, Mark ticked all the boxes. People thinking Haye was going to comeback with out a 'tune up' were delusional.

Mark speaks well, looks the part and has a ranking.

What I'm not sure Haye is/was banking on is Mark coming to bring it to him. He'll try to make this as ugly as possible and knows exactly where he stands skill wise with Haye. If and it's a big if, Mark can hang in there long enough he's going to bring the quit out in Haye.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> As a comeback fight for Haye, Mark ticked all the boxes. People thinking Haye was going to comeback with out a 'tune up' were delusional.
> 
> Mark speaks well, looks the part and has a ranking.
> 
> What I'm not sure Haye is/was banking on is Mark coming to bring it to him. He'll try to make this as ugly as possible and knows exactly where he stands skill wise with Haye. If and it's a big if, Mark can hang in there long enough he's going to bring the quit out in Haye.


If Mark makes a good fight of it but loses all the same, the fight offers will come teeming in from other HW contenders.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

if you ask me Mark's only chance of winning is if the 3 year layoff has hugely affected David. 

he better be hoping David is rusty as hell in there coz if David turns up like he did against Chisora or even the form he had from his losing effort against Wlad i think he wins it quite easily...

but on the other hand i haven't seen to much of Mark. just a few clips here and there. maybe there is more to it


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Just watched the press conference for the fight






Mark mentions for most of his career he's been self trained out of his old mans garage and flying about for fights with no trainer...

What's up with that??

i would have thought anyone with any kind of ability would realise they need to take it seriously and get a proper trainer and gym etc a lot quicker the then "90%" of their career as Mark says.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Just watched the press conference for the fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's always seemed to have some defeatist mentality that has stopped him getting the best opportunities possible. The logic just isn't there.


----------



## Big Red (Jun 25, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> *Wasn't that the WBO?*. Any way good payday for Mark,Haye in 3.


The WBO went one better and promoted a dead guy up two places in their rankings

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Boxing_Organization#Ranking_of_deceased_boxer


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Big Red said:


> The WBO went one better and promoted a dead guy up two places in their rankings
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Boxing_Organization#Ranking_of_deceased_boxer


 Yeah I knew they did something dodgy with a dead guy and rankings.:lol:


----------



## Thirdgeary (Jun 6, 2013)

Good luck Mark, your going to need lots of it.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Mark will be smacked silly.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

i've never seen mark de mori fight, but based on the comments here..... so he's got no chance at all then?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

BuffDaddy said:


> i've never seen mark de mori fight, but based on the comments here..... so he's got no chance at all then?


Check his resume. This will be his first real test. He's been fighting lowly ranked blown up cruisers and not done so well in some of those fights. I'm sure he'll give it everything but there's no way he'll be prepped for this massive step up.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Whilst I think it's a huge fight for De Mori, lets not forget gents that Haye will have been out of the ring for nearer 4 years than 3 when they fight. No matter how good you are or were that has to have an effect in my opinion.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> He's always seemed to have some defeatist mentality that has stopped him getting the best opportunities possible. The logic just isn't there.


that's weird. Until you mentioned that I was thinking he actually gave a solid interview.

I was liking that he hadn't been to the level of Haye before and what not. seemed like he had some belief that while the odds were stacked against him maybe he could cause an upset if he refuses to lose.

Now i'm questioning if he actually believes he can do it or if he's just in it for the money


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> If Mark makes a good fight of it but loses all the same, the fight offers will come teeming in from other HW contenders.


This. He's been waiting for a big fight so hopefully he makes a good fist of it and gets more opportunities from it.

Interesting this opportunity came up so soon after splitting from King.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

The difference between having his new promotion team (Warrior) doing their jobs in a professional manner and the right timing.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> The difference between having his new promotion team (Warrior) doing their jobs in a professional manner and the right timing.


Yep.


----------



## The Walrus (May 4, 2015)

Totalpac said:


> The difference between having his new promotion team (Warrior) doing their jobs in a professional manner and the right timing.


Haye's best years are behind him but the 35yr old version will still be way too good for the bumble footed bodybuilder.
Won't go 3 rounds.
Correct me if I'm wrong but I imagine it was the Haye camp who approached de Mori not the other way round.
Still can't believe the WBA have de Mori ranked 3 spots above Joshua.
Joshua would destroy him in one round.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

De Mori planning to target Haye's shoulder.

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2015...ins-with-a-left-hook-i-will-says-mark-de-mori


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> De Mori planning to target Haye's shoulder.
> 
> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2015...ins-with-a-left-hook-i-will-says-mark-de-mori


I did have a bit of a laugh when I read that. I hope he's not relying on a prone shoulder....


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> De Mori planning to target Haye's shoulder.
> 
> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2015...ins-with-a-left-hook-i-will-says-mark-de-mori


will de mori get up after he gets john ruiz'd in the first round?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

I am seriusly considering buying tickets for the Haye Vs DeMori fight in Jan.

5 things worry me about why I am feeling this way -

1. I vowed I would never go back to a London show after being in the arena in Jan earlier this year. Place was full of p*ssed, coked up idiots.

2. There is still no undercard announced yet.

3. De Mori isn't very good - he's being billed as "undefeated in over a decade", yeah well so am I.

4. There is every chance this could be pulled again. Haye has form for it.

5. As much as I dislike Haye he is "box office" and this really upsets me!

:think


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> I am seriusly considering buying tickets for the Haye Vs DeMori fight in Jan.
> 
> 5 things worry me about why I am feeling this way -
> 
> ...


:lol:

Not much to think about there John, you've made a pretty convincing case to not go.


----------



## Big Red (Jun 25, 2013)

Didn't Billy Dib said he is fighting on the undercard? (when he was in the studio during the Channel 9 Fight card on Saturday)


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Big Red said:


> Didn't Billy Dib said he is fighting on the undercard? (when he was in the studio during the Channel 9 Fight card on Saturday)


Did he? I watched the fights at the club and they had the sound turned down so I wouldn't know. I wouldn't be surprised if they worked an Aussie v pom angle though


----------



## Big Red (Jun 25, 2013)

I was half asleep at that point but i'm pretty certain he did.
They were teasing a "Big Billy Dib announcement" at the beginning of the broadcast and after the King v Jercic fight, Dib said something along the lines of "I'm fighting on the under-card of my good friend David Haye in London next month".

I'll see if i still have it saved on my Foxtel...


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Big Red said:


> I was half asleep at that point but i'm pretty certain he did.
> They were teasing a "Big Billy Dib announcement" at the beginning of the broadcast and after the King v Jercic fight, Dib said something along the lines of "I'm fighting on the under-card of my good friend David Haye in London next month".
> 
> I'll see if i still have it saved on my Foxtel...


Yeah that's what Dib said.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

I hear they're working on Mitch Johnson vs Freddy Flintoff on the same card


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> I hear they're working on Mitch Johnson vs Freddy Flintoff on the same card


Haha. Serious or taking the piss? Another attempt at a 'Bashes' (play on Ashes) fight card?


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Taking the piss, but as a kiwi, love to see poms and aussies bashing each other..


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> Taking the piss, but as a kiwi, love to see poms and aussies bashing each other..


Yeah victimless crime right? :lol:


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

They should have Nigel Long ringside. "That spot on the bat could be anything"
WHAT? 
A wasp?
A bird shit?
Cheating Aussie bastards

Phew. Good to get that off my chest.

Go Browne and De Mori (even though you'll both lose), and long live Aussie boxing!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Haye looks in good shape despite the lay off.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Good for a cruiser


----------



## TysonFurious (Dec 13, 2015)

stiflers mum said:


> Haye looks in good shape despite the lay off.


Is he fighting with an afro?


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

TysonFurious said:


> Is he fighting with an afro?


Does make me think though. Are hair do's with significant mass like an afro cause vision imparement or is at least a fair distraction to the opponent? Like during clinches? Are there rules against such unruly hair styles?


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Does make me think though. Are hair do's with significant mass like an afro cause vision imparement or is at least a fair distraction to the opponent? Like during clinches? Are there rules against such unruly hair styles?


There was a complaint against Vernon Forrest about the use of his Cornrow hairstyle rubbing against the opponents face in clinches. I think it was Mosley in their first fight.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

rocco said:


> There was a complaint against Vernon Forrest about the use of his Cornrow hairstyle rubbing against the opponents face in clinches. I think it was Mosley in their first fight.


Cheers Rocco. An actual example.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

IMO Marks mullet, when he got to Europe and fought Pasi, made him look like he got hit cleanly a lot more than he actually did.

Every time he rolled or bobbed, his hair flew everywhere looking like his head was getting snapped back every time. 

For sure they can be an issue.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Berliner said:


> DeMori reached his goal. Fight low level journeyman until you get a big pay day.


That's exactly what he did, and it really is an indictment on the sport fighters can score big money fights by tiptoeing around everyone who might have posed a threat along the way.

Big payday for de Mori. But he could hardly be worse prepared having never graduated the level of his opponents. Nor tested himself along the way.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if Haye goes for the kill ( giving Mark a punchers chance ) or if he'll be content to outbox Mark from his range. Either way I'm looking forward to seeing Mark in this hard fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Over 10,000 tickets sold in the first week according to the interview.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

13 Days. Cant wait.

Really hope Haye isn't happy to just outbox Mark or it is going to be long night for him. Don't think he will be, but depends on the 1st few rounds I guess. If Mark gets his respect early he might end up chasing him the rest of the night


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Totalpac said:


> 13 Days. Cant wait.
> 
> Really hope Haye isn't happy to just outbox Mark or it is going to be long night for him. Don't think he will be, but depends on the 1st few rounds I guess. If Mark gets his respect early he might end up chasing him the rest of the night


:lol: I don't think there's any danger of this going long. Or DeMori getting Haye's respect.

I don't even think this should be sanctioned


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Live on YouTube.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

JamieC said:


> :lol: I don't think there's any danger of this going long. Or DeMori getting Haye's respect.
> 
> I don't even think this should be sanctioned


And here I was, going to share my gambling winnings with you. All the more for me I guess


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Totalpac said:


> And here I was, going to share my gambling winnings with you. All the more for me I guess


You can't seriously be thinking about putting a penny on DeMori? This is the same DeMori from this "highlight" video right? He won't go 4 rounds, anything after 1 minute is Haye taking it easy


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

JamieC said:


> You can't seriously be thinking about putting a penny on DeMori? This is the same DeMori from this "highlight" video right? He won't go 4 rounds, anything after 1 minute is Haye taking it easy


Best $11 bet you'll find my friend.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Totalpac said:


> Best $11 bet you'll find my friend.


Fair play but I think you have just burnt $11 :lol: this guy wouldn't win a Southern Area title, let alone an English title, let alone a British title. He lost his head at the press conference and started pushing his head in ffs :lol:


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Wow @Totalpac I've been accused of some way out there predictions, however De Mori is shite mate. I'd bet on "Aussie" Joe Bugner to beat him at the grand old age of 65!!

_(Secretly I hope you're right though)_


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

MDM is gonna get sparked quickly here.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

I'm happy for Mark. He's trained hard over the years and kept at it.

Yeah Mark could have fought some B grade fighters before stepping up to A grade but let's not forget boxing is a business and it's the hurt game. 

Mark could have fought numerous B grade fighters for $30,000 or wait and pick up a big fight like this for loads more with massive upside and not a lot of downside. 

I'll be cheering Mark on as long as the fight lasts.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> I'm happy for Mark. He's trained hard over the years and kept at it.
> 
> Yeah Mark could have fought some B grade fighters before stepping up to A grade but let's not forget boxing is a business and it's the hurt game.
> 
> ...


Tend to agree.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mark De Mori has arrived a full 2 weeks before the fight and will base himself in London in the lead-up. Haye welcomed him on Twitter.










The looks on their faces suggest they are going to a funeral.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

DB Cooper said:


> Mark De Mori has arrived a full 2 weeks before the fight and will base himself in London in the lead-up. Haye welcomed him on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are. Hayes.

T minus 13 days.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Mark De Mori has arrived a full 2 weeks before the fight and will base himself in London in the lead-up. Haye welcomed him on Twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah you can tell by the look on Gino and Eric De Mori's faces this is what they have always wanted....


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ordinary card just got even more ordinary with the withdrawal of Dib >>>

* Haye-De Mori: Chief Support Off After Injury To Dib *

The preparations for the comeback of former two-weight world champion David Haye are running far from smoothly â€"â€" and that has been further proved by the latest setback suffered to the â€˜Haye Dayâ€™ promotion.

Haye (26-2, 24 KOs), 35, is set to return to the ring after a three-and-a-half-year hiatus in two weeksâ€™ time, on January 16, at Londonâ€™s O2 Arena against Australiaâ€™s Mark De Mori (30-1-2, 26 KOs) over 12 rounds in a non-title showdown. And while the issue isnâ€™t with the main event, the promotion as a whole is on the back foot before it has even started with a lack of broadcaster and now no chief-supporting contest.

Former IBF world featherweight champion Billy Dib (39-4, 23 KOs) had been appointed as second in command to the Haye-De Mori clash and he was scheduled for a non-title 10-round tussle with former English featherweight title challenger Jamie Speight (13-8, 1 KO). But that has now been scratched after Dib, who announced his withdrawal via social media, pulled out, citing injury. â€œIt is with great regret that I announce Iâ€™ve been ruled out of my Jan 16th fight due to an injury I suffered during training camp,â€ the Australian, 30, wrote on his official Twitter account. â€œ[A] big thanks to all the amazing boxing fans in the UK. God willing Iâ€™ll be back soon.â€ And despite the bad news, opponent Jamie Speight put a positive spin on things, also taking to Twitter to say: â€œIâ€™m sure me and Billy [sic] can get it on again. [David Haye] can make it happen."

The latest complication with the return of â€˜Hayemakerâ€™ leaves the card bare and with a lack of any real quality, boasting an undercard featuring ex-British super middleweight ruler Tony Dodson (31-8-1, 15 KOs), as well as Wadi Camacho, Kay Prospere, Jose Lopes and Josh Kennedy.

http://www.boxingscene.com/haye-de-mori-chief-support-off-injury-dib--99975


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Was anybody even remotely interested in a former world champ vs 13-8 guy?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Was anybody even remotely interested in a former world champ vs 13-8 guy?


There's someone elsewhere claiming de Mori's career opponents average out at 13 wins 8 losses, and he's fighting David Haye.

(that 13-8 average, assuming is it correct, is artificially inflated by guys like Rob Calloway and Damon Reed who could actually fight and racked up some wins many years before de Mori fought their carcasses)


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Got news said:


> Was anybody even remotely interested in a former world champ vs 13-8 guy?


I'd be interested if the 13-8 guy won. :smile


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> There's someone elsewhere claiming de Mori's career opponents average out at 13 wins 8 losses, and he's fighting David Haye.
> 
> (that 13-8 average, assuming is it correct, is artificially inflated by guys like Rob Calloway and Damon Reed who could actually fight and racked up some wins many years before de Mori fought their carcasses)


Sounds fascinating.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> I'd be interested if the 13-8 guy won. :smile


You nasty man.

I think Dib will fight on the next channel 9 show vs McConnell or similar type opponent.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Sounds fascinating.


I was fascinated with how the 13-8 average for de Mori's opponents matched up with Speight's record, and Haye is a former titleholder just as Dib is.

Such symmetry :smile

Former prime minister Paul Keating might have been tempted to call them a beautiful set of numbers.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I was fascinated with how the 13-8 average for de Mori's opponents matched up with Speight's record, and Haye is a former titleholder just as Dib is.
> 
> Such symmetry :smile
> 
> Former prime minister Paul Keating might have been tempted to call them a beautiful set of numbers.


Some would even argue Jamie has faced B grade fighters and therefore deserves his shot more than Mark does.

Lucky some genius matched the Calloway & Reed fights to pump up marks numbers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Some would even argue Jamie has faced B grade fighters and therefore deserves his shot more than Mark does.
> 
> Lucky some genius matched the Calloway & Reed fights to pump up marks numbers


Nice of the way past his use-by date Calloway and retired Reed to oblige.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Haye canâ€™t afford loss to De Mori* 

Former two division world champion David Haye figures that heâ€™s at least two fights away from a potential clash against unbeaten British/Commonwealth heavyweight champion Anthony Joshua.

Haye thinks the fight is possible in 2016 against Joshua if they both win their next two fights, but heâ€™s not sure if Joshua will go after a world title soon. Joshua could try and fight the winner of the Charles Martin vs. Vyacheslav Glazkov fight for the IBF heavyweight title. Joshua is also ranked #2 by the WBC.

â€œA fight with Anthony Joshua is one the British public would love to see later on in 2016,â€ Haye said. â€œEddie Hearn made a lot of noise about a big summer showdown. We both have to have a couple of fights before that can realistically happen. I have to get De Mori out of the way and maybe have another fight in March, April or May but then we can sit down and talk about a big showdown,â€ Haye said.

The fact that Haye is already looking for a fight against Joshua tells me that heâ€™s just looking for a quick cash out fight rather than hunting for a world title shot. Iâ€™m sure that Haye would jump at the chance to fight for a world title, but I doubt that he wants to work hard to get the title shot. Itâ€™s going to take Haye a considerable amount of time before he gets a shot at a world title, because I think heâ€™s going to need to become a No.1 mandatory challenger before he gets a crack at a title. I donâ€™t see any of the champions just giving Haye a world title fight off of a victory over De Mori. No way.

Haye is going to need to likely work his way to a No.1 spot and beat at least one or two live bodies to get him to that spot. It would help matters if Haye would fight better opposition that De Mori if he wants to get ranked quickly. I mean, if Haye is just going to fight bottom feeders in the heavyweight division, then I can see him hanging around for a long, long time before he eventually gets to a No.1 mandatory spot and he might be nearing 40 by the time that happens because I donâ€™t think the sanctioning bodies are going to give him an elevated ranking based off of wins over horrible fodder opposition.

â€œBut thatâ€™s totally dependent on the route he [Joshua] wants to go down,â€ Haye said about Joshua. â€œHe might be looking at trying to gatecrash one of the titles which you could understand.â€

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/01/haye-cant-afford-loss-de-mori/?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* David Haye unveils new co-feature *

Following the news that Australiaâ€™s Billy Dib had been ruled out of an undercard appearance at David Hayeâ€™s comeback on Jan 16 at The O2, Haye has announced that Dibâ€™s fight against Jamie Speight has been replaced by a British welterweight title eliminator between *Shayne Singleton (21-1, 7 KOs) and John Oâ€™Donnell (30-2, 11 KOs). *

David Haye commented:

â€œIâ€™m delighted that weâ€™ve been able to add two more home-grown fighters to the bill in what promises to be a thrilling domestic dust-up. Both Shayne and John have fantastic records and the bout will be a British welterweight title eliminator with a lot riding on it.

â€˜Haye Dayâ€™ is nearly upon us and fans will be treated to a quality undercard before I make my return to the ring and demolish Mark De Mori in the mai event.â€


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* David Haye: I Want To Make a Statement, Show I'm Back *

"A lot of things went into the decision (of the choice of my opponent). He looks impressive athletically, he has a good ranking, a high knockout rate, can dish out it verbally very well, and he is unbeaten in 11 years. That was very important to me. I wanted to fight someone who under no circumstances was already knocked out Wilder or Wladimir Klitschko. I want to deliver a statement and show that I'm back. And I think to start with someone in the top ten of the WBA is not so bad," Haye said.

Not everyone is impressed with Haye's selection. Tyson Fury's uncle and trainer, Peter Fury, thinks very little of De Mori.

Haye says he made his comeback steps based on the outcome of several other failed returns of the past, where fighters came back feeling rusty against an opponent who was too tough to deal with.

http://www.boxingscene.com/david-haye-i-want-make-statement-show-im-back--100043?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2016/01/haye-bragging-hes-going-ko-de-mori/

David Haye has a soft opponent heâ€™s facing in Mark De Mori on January 16th, and heâ€™s now bragging about how heâ€™s going to KO the guy.

Iâ€™ve seen some of De Moriâ€™s fights, and he pretty much doesnâ€™t impress me at all. He looks like a part time bodybuilder more so than a fighter, and heâ€™s not exactly the fastest guy in the ring.

De Mori has been fighting 2nd tier fighters for years, and it seems like a failure to launch with the way that heâ€™s babied his career.

De Mori has been fighting for 12 years, and he should have already stepped up by now, donâ€™t you think? If it were me, I would have gotten it over with by now to see if I was any good.

Iâ€™d take on a top talent to see where I stood as a fighter rather than fighting guys like Macel Zeller, Radenko Kovav, Zelko Bojic and Marino Goles. Sadly, those are De Moriâ€™s last four opponents.

â€œIâ€™m excited too and Iâ€™m sure everyone at the O2 arena are going to be thrilled by us really going at it,â€ Haye said. â€œI know youâ€™re the Dominator and you really want to dominate me but unfortunately, Iâ€™m going to rip out the Haymaker and get you down for the count.â€

Oh brother, Haye is really making a big production about De Moriâ€™s padded record. Come on, man. The only reason De Mori has a mess of KO wins on his resume is because heâ€™s been fighting fodder opponents. Thatâ€™s the way I see it.


----------



## NWA (May 23, 2014)

From The West Australian today. yhoo.it/1n8KUbf

*Underdog de Mori runs his own race*

Neil Devey January 9, 2016, 7:09 am Share Share


 Email 
 Facebook  
 Twitter  
 Pinterest  
 Tumblr  









David Haye is a big favourite to defeat Perth's Mark de Mori, right. Pic: Getty Images

As betting outsiders go, Mark de Mori is a big one. Perhaps not â€˜100-1 shot wins Melbourne Cupâ€™ big, but sizeable all the same.

In fact when the Perth heavyweight boxer swaps leather with David Haye next weekend, many inside London's O2 Arena won't fancy him to last the 3min 23sec it took Michelle Payne to pull off this summer's major sporting upset.

A cursory look at the two menâ€™s CVs explains why UK fans and journalists view the West Australian as not much more than a well-remunerated punch bag and the TAB has him 10-1 in a head-to-head.

Haye is boxing box office, a stand-out cruiserweight world champion who stepped up to claim the heavyweight title. His return next week after three-and-a-half years away could draw 16,000 fans. De Mori has lost just once in 33 fights and is unbeaten since 2004. However when Haye declared in an interview that heâ€™d not heard of one of his rival's opponents, it probably wasnâ€™t a cheap put-down.

Fortunately de Mori has always run his own race, from starting out as a self-trained fighter from the garage of his familyâ€™s Scarborough home to relocating to Europe with his Croatian wife Milijana nearly three years ago.

As the 33-year-old explained on the phone from his London hotel this week, Haye may hold all the aces but donâ€™t expect him to fold in this scheduled 10-rounder.

â€œSome guy like David Haye might judge me on my boxing record, but some of the things Iâ€™ve done outside of boxing which Iâ€™ll never mention are 100 times scarier than facing David Haye,â€ he said. â€œI also used to get the **** kicked out of me as an amateur by the older guys every day and I kept going back, so getting hit doesn't worry you when you've been a boxer for a long time.â€

De Mori was speaking in the early hours after arranging his training regime to coincide with the near midnight fight time.

He secured the biggest night of his career after the 35-year-old Englishman tweeted he was seeking an opponent to end his injury-enforced hiatus. An eight-year promotional deal with American Don King, which ended last August, might not have brought de Mori the big fights but it did deliver a top-10 world ranking. Throw in his 30-1-2 win-loss-draw record, and Hayeâ€™s interest was piqued.

â€œI recently signed with Mike Borao as manager and Warriors Boxing as promoter and they're working with Al Haymon in America,â€ de Mori said. â€œI already had a big year planned, so when this came along I was like, â€˜Okay, sure, but here's my demandsâ€™. They met those demands and here we are.

â€œIâ€™m fully aware of what Iâ€™m up against. A lot fights I've just sort of been going through the motions, but this fight I've got to be a lot more aware of each second of each round.

â€œHe's the kind of guy when the buzzer goes for the last 10 seconds of the round he'll catch you, or he'll lull you dancing away, then all of a sudden spring in looking for the knockout. So I've just got to be focused because in a lot of fights, if I don't think they can hurt me I don't really work on my defence as much as I can, I just tend to walk forward and take what they can give because I'm bored.

â€œBut a guy like Haye, he's got that knockout power. So for every second of each round I've got to be moving and aware and just alert the whole time, because he really is sneaky in there.â€

As for Haye dismissing the quality of de Moriâ€™s victims, again â€œthe Dominatorâ€ rolls with the punches.

â€œIt depends on the day, because some days he talks about me and says I'm very dangerous, and the next day he says he's not worried about me and that he's looking past me,â€ he said.

â€œWe did an interview and he said I haven't fought anyone, I'm not in his class, etc. I said, â€˜if that's what you think and you picked me then you must be pretty unsure of yourselfâ€™ and that showed him up pretty quickly.

â€œBut I told him, â€˜you've been studying a guy that's been going through the motions and who has been fighting on his honeymoon or self-trained in a garage, so if that's the guy you are preparing for, please, go for itâ€™.

â€œItâ€™s an opportunity to go into his back yard, with no pressure. The media over here as already written me off, David Haye has written me off. I think I could provide a surprise. I hit ridiculously hard these days, way more than I did before. I'm training full-time now, so tht's why I keep telling him he's preparing for the wrong guy. It's up to me to change the script that's been given to me.â€


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Good read.

Around this time next week we will all know where Mark stands on the world stage. There will be violence.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Good read.
> 
> Around this time next week we will all know where Mark stands on the world stage. There will be violence.


 And tears and crow eaten if Mark jags the win.:smile


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

â€œWhen I smash De Mori to pieces, after Saturday, people will then realize, â€˜Heâ€™s backâ€™. The Hayemaker is back, bigger and better, ready to goâ€ - David Haye


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Have had a successful test run using VPN router Tunnelbear and watching Dave TV live here

http://www.watchallchannels.com/dave-tv-html/

Want as may of you to watch send Haye back into retirement as possible


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Have had a successful test run using VPN router Tunnelbear and watching Dave TV live here
> 
> http://www.watchallchannels.com/dave-tv-html/
> 
> Want as may of you to watch send Haye back into retirement as possible


Cheers mate I'll give it a shot....


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Honestly who in a million years thoughy we would see this :rofl

I only met the bloke on a pub last year :lol:


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Any of his close friends believed mate. From the start he was always going to be on the big stage eventually, was just a matter of the right things falling in line.

Also believe he will prove what we have known, but he's never had the chance to show properly. Can not wait.


----------



## The Walrus (May 4, 2015)

To me the most exciting aspect of this fight would have to be " Will Haye have a haircut and a shave before kick off ? " 
I dozed off after 5 minutes of the interviews so may have missed some of the more important points.
Did Mark mention how he has been training the house down hitting the focus pad machine ?
No doubt Totally Delusional Pac stands to make a motza with the generous odds being offered about the Aussie Battler.
Can't wait for this one. :smile


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

They capped it at $300  Got 11's though.


----------



## The Walrus (May 4, 2015)

Totalpac said:


> They capped it at $300  Got 11's though.


Hate to see you blow your money cold TP.
Hard to know what to suggest.
Maybe a solid bet on Western Sydney Wanderers on Saturday night V Sydney F.C. could be a bit of a saver.
Good luck, you're going to need it. :smile


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Any of his close friends believed mate. From the start he was always going to be on the big stage eventually, was just a matter of the right things falling in line.
> 
> Also believe he will prove what we have known, but he's never had the chance to show properly. Can not wait.


You are a cheerleader though aren't you?


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

One to watch said:


> You are a cheerleader though aren't you?[
> 
> Cheerleaders like to gamble?


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...pilka-boxing-on-tv-this-weekend-a6814546.html


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You are a cheerleader though aren't you?


Totalpac is a good mate of mark's so he's just being loyal rather than objective.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

This is as objective as I can get 

'Like I've said before, if Haye comes back like the Haye of old, then Mark is in for a tough night.

But I've seen Mark and a Lucas spar, after Mark's and Leapai's slug fest in his 5th fight, I know Mark has trained full time and lived and breathed boxing, while Leapai trained when he could working a full time job.

Leapai fought for a world title and Lucas is up for a shot soon.

Having seen all 3 of them fight probably more than anyone all I'm saying is IMO Mark beats them both. Mark is a student of the game and is in with a good shot against a 3.5 year, shoulder surgery'd Haye.

If it was Leapai or Browne in against Haye, I think people would be saying they have a chance. Mark's opponents on paper are worse than both of theirs yes, but that shouldn't be what you judge his chances on.

Hope it's a great fight and all concerned come out of it with their health in tact.'

1 more sleep


----------



## MANLYSUX (Mar 18, 2015)

Aussies can't watch it huh?


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

http://www.watoday.com.au/sport/box...nst-david-haye-in-london-20160115-gm77hc.html

Yeah we can. There are a number of ways, but just released this morning, it will be streamed live on Hayes Youtube channel.

Link here and a great interview


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> http://www.watoday.com.au/sport/box...nst-david-haye-in-london-20160115-gm77hc.html
> 
> Yeah we can. There are a number of ways, but just released this morning, it will be streamed live on Hayes Youtube channel.
> 
> Link here and a great interview


Nice. Seems might be better quality than my usual sources.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Nice. Seems might be better quality than my usual sources.


Watched the 'Haye/Demori Countdown' today on the 'watchallchannels' link with TunnelBear VPN and it worked perfectly today.

Hope it is as smooth 5am tomorrow


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Watched the 'Haye/Demori Countdown' today on the 'watchallchannels' link with TunnelBear VPN and it worked perfectly today.
> 
> Hope it is as smooth 5am tomorrow


Ahh yes, its a like earlier in the morning for WA folk.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Hey @Totalpac what's with Mark's lack of conditioning coming into this fight?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688302937580408833


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

With a bit of luck, only a few hours left till this David Haye circus is over and he can go back talking to the daytime TV hosts.

#DeMoriDay


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

JohnH said:


> With a bit of luck, only a few hours left till this David Haye circus is over and he can go back talking to the daytime TV hosts.
> 
> #DeMoriDay


Is your misses Australian?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Is your misses Australian?


No. Why?


----------



## Bundjalung (Jun 3, 2013)

Come on Mark give it to him.


----------



## Bundjalung (Jun 3, 2013)

Bugger me


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

shit i hope mark is alright


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: Like I said, shouldn't have been sanctioned.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Sox said:


> Mark will be smacked silly.





Sox said:


> MDM is gonna get sparked quickly here.


:deal


----------



## The Walrus (May 4, 2015)

And so ends de Mori's dodgy career.
Absolute joke.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Sox said:


> :deal


Congrats, Nostradamus.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

:eye Just woke up. Lasted 2:11 eh? Is there any footage yet?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Congrats, Nostradamus.


:yep


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :eye Just woke up. Lasted 2:11 eh? Is there any footage yet?


Not much to see, MDM was out of his depth with an A grade fighter who looked pretty decent for his first outing in ~3 years.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> Not much to see, MDM was out of his depth with an A grade fighter who looked pretty decent for his first outing in ~3 years.


Yeah really not

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688500204153212928


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Damn.:fire Bad luck Mark.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Damn.:fire Bad luck Mark.


Luck?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Luck?


 I was hoping for a Rocky type ending.:smile And Haye shits me since he fought Wlad.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Without putting together a solid performance, Mark now has two choices. Go back to fighting blown up cruisers ranked in the hundreds or hang em up. He will lose his world ranking from this and wont be considered a low hanging fruit by any other HW contenders.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I was hoping for a Rocky type ending.:smile And Haye shits me since he fought Wlad.


Yeah the fight shite me also.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I was hoping for a Rocky type ending.:smile And Haye shits me since he fought Wlad.


I've never really thought much of Haye, and the Wlad fiasco topped it off, but MDM was gunna need more than luck to beat him unfortunately.


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, he was shitter than we even thought he'd be!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

De Mori got his pay day, hopefully he was renumerated well for that onslaught. 

Though judging how bad this was promoted id be surprised if anyone gets paid!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> De Mori got his pay day, hopefully he was renumerated well for that onslaught.
> 
> Though judging how bad this was promoted id be surprised if anyone gets paid!


Apparently 16 thousand were there to watch it.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

Devastated, but that's the fight game when you dare to dream. Mark is fine and respect to Haye. Didn't even give Mark a chance to work through the step up in speed and he looked as fast as ever. TeamMDMLife


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Devastated, but that's the fight game when you dare to dream. Mark is fine and respect to Haye. Didn't even give Mark a chance to work through the step up in speed and he looked as fast as ever. TeamMDMLife


Good to hear he's ok.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Devastated, but that's the fight game when you dare to dream. Mark is fine and respect to Haye. Didn't even give Mark a chance to work through the step up in speed and he looked as fast as ever. TeamMDMLife


 Glad he's OK bad luck mate..


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Mark De Mori at least have the guts to get in there and test himself he was just nowhere near the same level but no shame in that.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> Devastated, but that's the fight game when you dare to dream. Mark is fine and respect to Haye. Didn't even give Mark a chance to work through the step up in speed and he looked as fast as ever. TeamMDMLife


Mark's only chance was to come out aggressive early and he didn't. Trying to use a cross arm defence was never going to work. I hope he calls it a day. Gave it a shot and made some coin. I just hope your kids aren't eating Corn Flakes for dinner for the next two months


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

The Mirage said:


> *Mark's only chance was to come out aggressive early* and he didn't. Trying to use a cross arm defence was never going to work. I hope he calls it a day. Gave it a shot and made some coin. I just hope your kids aren't eating Corn Flakes for dinner for the next two months


He didn't exactly have a chance to do that, Haye met him in the center of the ring and the first jab he landed De Mori just thought "fuck this" and started backing up.

I don't blame Mark he had no chance at all


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

The Mirage said:


> Mark's only chance was to come out aggressive early and he didn't. Trying to use a cross arm defence was never going to work. I hope he calls it a day. Gave it a shot and made some coin. I just hope your kids aren't eating Corn Flakes for dinner for the next two months



No kids and never gamble what I can't afford to lose 

Haye is a different class and there is no shame in that cause there's not many in the world that are.

Am writing a blog about what I saw/felt happened in there. Not sure if it will see the light of day, but need to get it off my chest for myself cause the way Mark lost really saddened me.

Such is life.


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Totalpac said:


> ​
> No kids and never gamble what I can't afford to lose
> 
> Haye is a different class and there is no shame in that cause there's not many in the world that are.
> ...


The way he lost saddened you?

Clearly he is a friend of yours but if you're a boxing fan you should have known that not only did he have no chance but he shouldn't have even been allowed to fight Haye. You tried to convince yourself, and presumably Mark too, that because he held a draw with someone who got blown away in 5 rounds against Wladimir Klitschko, and was considered one of the worse challengers in years regardless, that he had a chance.

He has a record boosted by fighting absolute bums and has no future in the sport. Harsh but true.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> De Mori got his pay day, hopefully he was renumerated well for that onslaught.
> 
> Though judging how bad this was promoted id be surprised if anyone gets paid!


It was sold out and the tv presenting team was top draw.

It ended up being a big success.

Plus the promoters are multi millionaires anyway.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

With all due respect to de mori,what on earth made don king sign him?


----------



## NWA (May 23, 2014)

Mark had shown nothing in his career to suggest he should be in the ring with Haye and the number of people praising him for "having a go" underlines this. One to move on from quickly, I think.


----------



## African Monkey (Dec 20, 2015)

That was sad to watch tbh. De Mori was 100 times worse than I thought he would be.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> De Mori got his pay day, hopefully he was renumerated well for that onslaught.
> 
> Though judging how bad this was promoted id be surprised if anyone gets paid!


*
*
16,000 people in the arena at the time of the main event. Yes it was badly promoted alright!!


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

bruiserh89 said:


> Hey @*Totalpac* what's with Mark's lack of conditioning coming into this fight?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/688302937580408833


No lack of conditioning, but has changed his eating/lifting routine over the last couple of years. Not so focused on the 'sexy' aspect but on the explosive aspect.

More a power lifter look I guess. Combine that with the no spray tan, body hair and bad lighting in that shot.

I would argue his fitness and power was at its best coming into that, just without the younger, smaller body to prove it


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

#sexyboxing

#recordpadderbrutallyexposed


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

The start might be for you DB


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

fucking hell.... he threw 3 punches...


----------

